# Tropheus Kalambo Golden or Tropheus Kalambo Golden OB?



## saylus04 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello everybody, my name is Sostene for a while I'm looking for Tropheus Kalambo Golden OB, but in my search I came across photos and discussions showing the differences between the two variants Tropheus Kalambo Golden and Tropheus Golden OB, explaining that OB term exists to indicate a mutation of the Golden.

The mutation in question is that Kalambo Golden in her life can reach gold color on 90% of her body, while the Kalambo Golden OB being a mutation of the first, is represented by a gold colored spot, small black spots around the body never reaches gold color on 90% of its body like the "Golden". I'll also take photos.

On other forums, differently from what I have written, they explain that the coloring of the Tropheus Golden Kalambo OB (the only species) occurs during his lifetime and is not said to become golden color on 90% of his body but to remain with small gold spots for all his life.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Please if you have not already, read these profiles. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1875 http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1874


----------



## saylus04 (Sep 9, 2017)

Thank you for your reply.

My interest was to see if there was a difference between the "Golden" and the "Golden OB". But I think I'm the same thing, it's a fish that is called in one way or another but it's always the thick species.

Where can I find a breeder of Tropheus Kalambo OB (Golden) in Europe?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

saylus04 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> My interest was to see if there was a difference between the "Golden" and the "Golden OB". But I think I'm the same thing, it's a fish that is called in one way or another but it's always the thick species.
> 
> Where can I find a breeder of Tropheus Kalambo OB (Golden) in Europe?


 The first two pictures you have are of "golden OB". The third does not look like a "golden" or a good "golden OB". Without a line of provenance I would avoid that fish. There are some great cichlid breeders in Germany and France. Many European countries have cichlid organizations with great information about cichlids and often have a trading post with active cichlid breeders.


----------



## saylus04 (Sep 9, 2017)

Ok, I tried to look for breeders of Tropheus Kalambo OB, but no one (always) own it. I'm in a blind alley.

In Italy there are not many Tropheus breeders, and these few breeders have failed to find this magnificent fish. I'm expecting someone to give me a site or address me to French or German breeders.


----------



## nijlpaard (May 30, 2009)

The first 2 photo's show the golden Kalambo.

The last photo shows the golden Kalambo OB, as far as I know.

I kept the last species for several years and they will only have soms black spots on the fins and some parts of the body.
There is no need to avoid them, because I bought some F1 in Belgium at the time and I saw their parents (wildcaught).

In Germany and also Denmark you can find some good breeders.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/associa ... 414445270/

http://www.cichliden.net/


----------



## saylus04 (Sep 9, 2017)

nijlpaard said:


> The first 2 photo's show the golden Kalambo.
> 
> The last photo shows the golden Kalambo OB, as far as I know.
> 
> ...


I would like to dwell on your comment, the issue is very delicate as there are two currents of thought. (I hope you understand in English):

The "kalambo ob" is a mutation of kalambo (moorii), in many cases the "kalambo ob" is also known as "kalambo golden" or "kalambo ob golden". This makes me think that "kalambo ob" or "kalambo golden" is the same fish.
For black spots, I explained that during black ages these black spots disappear and the fish tends to become golden from 40 to 90% of its body.
You're telling me it's not the same fish, are you sure about that?

Thanks Mcdaphnia for the links, but I am looking for breeders who can sell and ship this rare fish in italy. 
Nijlpaard you have contact with your Belgian breeder or do you mean some breeders who have this Kalambo OB (wild)?


----------



## nijlpaard (May 30, 2009)

@saylus04: I send you a PM :wink:

I am not sure if the breeder in Belgium is still active, because this was about 25 years ago.


----------



## saylus04 (Sep 9, 2017)

OK! Thank u.


----------



## nijlpaard (May 30, 2009)

saylus04 said:


> You're telling me it's not the same fish, are you sure about that?


That's just what the Belgian breeder told me and I believed him.

I was a bit dissappointed at the time, because I thought he had golden Kalambo's for sale (photo 1 & 2).
But he had only the ones with the black spots for sale. He told me that they were different from the real golden Kalambo's.

I bought a group of them, because the breeder gave me the change to think about it. 
I watched them for about 1 hour and then I decided to buy them.


----------



## saylus04 (Sep 9, 2017)

You've made the same a great choice! Thanks again for your comment, if i need to know or find breeders of Kalambo OB or Golden please pray here.

As I wrote in the post above, I am looking for these magnificent fishes, I managed to find a reseller in Italy, but I'm not sure they can divide Golden, and that's why they are looking for the Golden Kalambo (wild) so I can insert 2 \ 3 fish in my small colony of Kalambo OB.


----------

